# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  3 Trải Nghiệm Không Nên Bỏ Lỡ Khi Đến Thung Lũng Xứ Ngàn Hoa

## anhquoc.abctravel

Nếu có Dịp Du lịch Đà Lạt Tiết Kiệm bạn nên khám phá thung lũng bằng xe điện và Pelado, đắm chìm vào phố hoa rực rỡ sắc màu... quyến rũ du khách khi đến TTC World - Thung lũng Tình yêu, Đà Lạt. Tọa lạc tại đường Mai Anh Đào, cách trung tâm thành phố Đà Lạt chừng 5km, TTC World - Thung lũng Tình yêu tựa viên ngọc lấp lánh sắc màu gối đầu bên những sườn đồi và rừng thông xanh ngắt. Xưa kia, nơi đây là một thắng cảnh hoang sơ nhưng đầy thơ mộng, được người Pháp yêu mến đặt tên Vallée D' Amour.

Truyền thuyết kể lại rằng, nếu các đôi yêu nhau thật lòng khi tới TTC World - Thung lũng Tình yêu hứa hẹn, trao vật ước sẽ luôn gắn kết, hạnh phúc. Chính vì thế, đây vừa là điểm đến yêu thích của du khách, vừa là chốn thiên đường mật ngọt cho các đôi tình nhân.

Nếu có dịp dừng chân ghé thăm thung lũng xinh đẹp này, du khách đừng bỏ lỡ 3 điều thú vị dưới đây.

Khám phá thung lũng bằng xe điện và Pelado
Không nhiều du khách biết rằng đi bộ sẽ khó lòng chiêm ngưỡng và trải nghiệm hết vẻ đẹp nên thơ, duyên dáng của TTC World - Thung lũng Tình yêu. Chỉ cần lên xe điện, ung dung nắm chặt tay người thương hoặc rộn ràng với chiếc smartphone là bạn có thể bắt trọn từng khoảnh khắc phiêu du, lãng đãng của bồng lai tiên cảnh chốn trần gian.

Xe điện sẽ đưa bạn đến đồi Vọng Cảnh, nơi thời gian như ngừng lại, nhường chỗ cho những dịu dàng yêu thương, cung bậc cảm xúc tươi mới lắng đọng. Tại đây, bạn có thể chèo Pelado để tận mắt thấy một hồ Đa Thiện mênh mông trong vắt, in bóng hàng cây rì rào reo ca trong gió.

Hành trình trở nên thú vị hơn khi di chuyển bằng xe điện.

Đắm chìm vào phố hoa rực rỡ sắc màu
Dừng chân nơi đây, bạn như lạc lối vào vương quốc lộng lẫy của các loại hoa như cẩm tú cầu kiêu sa, hồng Đà Lạt rực rỡ, mimosa quý phái... cùng biết bao hương thơm nồng nàn. TTC World - Thung lũng Tình yêu quy tụ những loài hoa đặc sắc, độc đáo.

Dạo quanh Đà Lạt thu nhỏ với 100.000 đồng.
Với mong muốn ngày càng hoàn thiện và mang đến cho khách hàng những dịch vụ chất lượng, từ ngày 1/3, du khách đến với TTC World - Thung lũng Tình yêu sẽ nhận được chương trình ưu đãi đặc biệt. Chỉ 100.000 đồng vé vào cổng, du khách được hỗ trợ trọn gói đi xe điện và Pelado. Một Đà Lạt thu nhỏ trong lành, mát dịu đang chờ đón du khách khám phá.

Ngoài ra quý khách có nhu cầu đi Du lịch theo tour hoặc thiết kế tour riêng. Vui lòng liên hệ Du lịch ABC:
Thông tin chi tiết liện hệ:
Công Ty TNHH Dịch Vụ & Du Lịch ABC
Dịch vụ Lữ Hành , Tổ Chức Sự Kiện Giá Rẻ Nhất Tại Tp Hồ Chí Minh
1737/36 - 1737/36A Quốc lộ 1, P.Tân Thới Hiệp, Q.12, Tp .HCM
Tel: 0866 815 515  DĐ: 0909779117 Mr Hưng    
Website: dulichabc.vn |  tourhe.dulichabc.vn | tourdulichgiare.com.vn

----------

